# I've been offered a puppy......



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

.......whos mum and dad are both crufts qualified.......

Does this mean she will maybe be a good quality pup. She is only 6 weeks old, but I have been told she is a stunning little pup. I can go and see her tomorrow if I want to.

I wondered tho, what should i look for?
Is it to soon to buy another one?
IDK, my head is spinning.........


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh wow!!!! you are SO lucky!!!! How did this happen? NO it's not too soon to buy another puppy, if you think you can do it, go for it! Sounds like chances are she is a wonderful quality pup.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

She will be a lovely puppy if her mum and dad are of good quailty. Go look and see! Its not too soon at all if you have all the stuff you need loland you already have a freind for her! Go and see her  Small Muzzle, rounded head to look for  Good Luck! you'll know if shes for you! x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

oh cheeky! idk what to do! lol


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

u will know if it's right, good luck


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

wow!! go get her!! i would x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Go for it.


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

i think go for it, u know u want to!!!! xxxx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh you must go see her. You'll know if it's right. They can change a lot from 6 weeks on but it sounds like she has a great background. The breeder will also have a great idea if she'll be able to show but sometimes they can't tell that until 12 or 14 weeks. GOOD LUCK AND LET US KNOW!!! How exciting!!!

Hey, I just took on my fifth. LOL. Not to show or breed but when it's right, you just know.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh yes, go see her!! Take a good look at the parents. You are looking for a short muzzle, apple head with a very prominent stop (almost 90 degrees), a level topline, good front and rear (not toeing in or out). Level bite, not over or undershot. It's REALLY REALLY hard to tell quality on a 6 week old. But you can get an idea. Sweet but outgoing personality is a must. No shrinking violets!

My guess is the breeder can't guarantee show quality... you just can't tell what will go off in the next 6 months. But you can certainly look at her pedigree and the dogs behind her to get an idea. 

Are you wanting her to show? 

Be very careful with co-ownerships. Many show breeders require them. Which means that you and she own the dog together. There are lots of control issues, obviously, as far as how much she is shown, with or without a handler, what shows you go to, etc. There may also be puppy back agreements with a very good quality female. So go into it with your eyes OPEN. Really read over the contract and decide if you want all the strings attached. It's up to you. Here in the US, it's extremely hard to buy a show quality puppy without co-ownerships if you go to a top breeder. I don't know how things work over there! 

It's very exciting though! I'm happy for you!! Go see her and let us know what you think!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Just go and look,once you see her you will know if she's for you or not you don't have to say yes.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

if you are looking for a show dog of good quality try not to fall in love if she isnt right, of course you cant tell yet she she will be good enough to show as she could go bums up so to speak by the time shes 6 months.  
how old is she and why isnt the breeder keeping her? what kennel is she from?
check every thing that brodysmom said and also look at her movement to make sure shes not hackney.
is she a smooth or long? and what colour is she? whats her pedigree like? you should look up dogs from her lines to see what she could turn out like. 
but if she is just a pet then im sure she will be perfect.
good luck xxxx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok. thanks everyone for your replys. I couldnt wait for tomorrow so went earlier as the lady only lives up the road from me (about 5 miles!) 

She puppy is beautifull, blue sable and has that 'proper' chi look. I know there are no guarantees at 6 weeks of age.

The mum and dad are both lovely and the very showey type. Lovely face good topline, cobby. But 6 weeks is very young. IDK what to do. She is also alot of money. My head is spinning. I'm going to sleep on it. 

I'll let you know as soon as I know! x


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

i hope u get her she sounds loverly!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh Rache you lucky so and so, definately go and see the pup at least. Both parents being crufts qualified tells me this little girl will be a quality little stunner as well.

Oh wow I am so jealous... put pleased for you.

Just read your latest post and seen you have been to look at the little girl, she sounds lovely


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Do they want you to take the puppy at 6 weeks? If so why? Everything I have read says that is way too young for a toy breed. Am I missing something? She sounds beautiful.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

she is 6 weeks now and so wont be ready for ATLEAST 2 weeks. I'd never ever consider bringing a pup home that young. x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

rache said:


> she is 6 weeks now and so wont be ready for ATLEAST 2 weeks. I'd never ever consider bringing a pup home that young. x




Oh, sorry did not mean to imply you would. I guess I miss-understood. I thought the breeder was wanting you to take it now. I was concerned. Glad to know they are not. She really does sound darling...


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats ok. She is a lovely little thing. I cant decide tho...... lol xx


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

What was your first thought? If you are having really bad reservations about it, maybe the time isn't right for you right now.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

What do you want the pup for - is the pup just going to be a pet - or are you hoping to show?

From my limited knowledge even two beautiful show dogs can still produce what is called pet quality pups, or even if the pup has show potential it is still no guarantee that the pup will be show quality when it gets older, anything can happen, the bite might be wrong, the ears or tail might not go up... anything really.

So really what I am saying is if you are after a pet, go for it, if you are after a show dog and are paying big money, do lots of homework, and see if you can delay committing until shes a bit older than 6 weeks.

There are lots of showers on here with a lot of experience so hopefully they will jump in and advise.

She does sound beautiful


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

rache said:


> Thats ok. She is a lovely little thing. I cant decide tho...... lol xx


Well, sometimes things are put before us for a reason. It's not everyday a darling baby is offered to a wonderful caring home. It may be that fate has put you two together. Consider what are her other options. Will she be better off with you or better off somewhere else. This baby just may need you! Will the breeder take less for her if you offer her less? I know you have a tough decision to make. If you look deep enough in your heart you know what you want to do.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

if shes worth the money and you 100% want her then dont leave it too late  x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm hoping to show. Just at a local/companion level to start. I'm not having reservations in buying her, just am i going to commit myself enough to training etc. Its def something i want to do. I just want to be sure. She would obviously need more training than an average pet pooch, if i was to start showing etc.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL I think you all know what i will do........ lol


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

if it feels right Rache go for it. what you got too loose? if you cant keep up showing you still got her as a pet  x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh how exciting!!!!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Oh how exciting!!!!


OOOOh you are an enabler! LOL


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

rache said:


> .......
> 
> Is it to soon to buy another one?
> IDK, my head is spinning.........


Look at the ages of my crew - it's working out brilliantly, the only reservation I have is that they will all grow old together and that will be sad.

But for the moment it's great having three pups under one year  Mind you it has been a year of toilet training etc ........lol!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

TinyGiant said:


> OOOOh you are an enabler! LOL


I am guilty....But, look at the outcome. How wonderful!:hello1:


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> I am guilty....But, look at the outcome. How wonderful!:hello1:


Lol, true!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

rache said:


> I'm hoping to show. Just at a local/companion level to start. I'm not having reservations in buying her, just am i going to commit myself enough to training etc. Its def something i want to do. I just want to be sure. She would obviously need more training than an average pet pooch, if i was to start showing etc.


i've been going to ring craft with my Layla for 8 or 9 months now and have picked up a lot! when i first started going i asked how much more training show dogs need and they told me that they don't need much more. as long as you walk your dog everyday, and your dog is often socialised with people and dogs when young and going to ring craft at least 2 or 3 times a month when under 6 months would be enough (you can reduce it to once or twice after 6 months as you will be attending shows) 
so really (from what i have been told) its only being a good dog owner and going to ring craft a few times a month.
oh and practising stacking your dog on a table everyday or every other day.
so in my opinion its not much more


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Here are some pics of her. She weighed 98g at birth and was 1 of 3, 1 of which was sadly still born. 

Both parents are dna tested and crufts qualified.


the first 2 pics are of her at 2 weeks old and the 3rd one is of her at 4 weeks. 




























Sorry they are a bit small. I'm not sure how to make them bigger. 

Her dark muzzle is now much lighter and she has a little wrinkle over her muzzle still. 

She really is a lovely little thing.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

shes loverly!! i hope u get her


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Firstly can I just say that because a dog has qualified for Crufs doesn't mean an awful lot, they could have been at a champ show with only 3 in the class - it does happen, and come 3rd out of 3 which will still qualify them. A breeder will know that a puppy is showing potential however they can't say for definate that the pup will be good enough. At 6 weeks old the mouth can go undershot or overshot and judges are coming down hard on this recently.

However the puppy does look like it has a nice shaped of head but you can't see a side profile of him/her which should show a 90 degree angle. At this age you can't see the front, rear or toplines very good either.

The only other thing is that members of breed clubs have to follow guidelines which are that puppies should not be sold UNDER 10 weeks but preferably 12. 

has this breeder being showing long? (wonder if I know her) I know a few in the Cambridge/Lincolnshire area.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

she's lovely rache


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

jesshan said:


> Firstly can I just say that because a dog has qualified for Crufs doesn't mean an awful lot, they could have been at a champ show with only 3 in the class - it does happen, and come 3rd out of 3 which will still qualify them. A breeder will know that a puppy is showing potential however they can't say for definate that the pup will be good enough. At 6 weeks old the mouth can go undershot or overshot and judges are coming down hard on this recently.
> 
> However the puppy does look like it has a nice shaped of head but you can't see a side profile of him/her which should show a 90 degree angle. At this age you can't see the front, rear or toplines very good either.
> 
> ...


When is t that you would be able to see a definate 90 degree angle of the nose, would it show as early as six weeks?
The breeder has said that there are obviously no guarantees but that she thinks the pup does look very good.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ohhhh.....she is beautiful!!!! I hope she is what you are looking for. I know it's hard because there are no guarantees, but she sure is a pretty girl!

Lori


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, sounds like an exciting prospect. I understand your reservations, but I think it will be a rewarding experience either way... Good luck with everything!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Ohhhh.....she is beautiful!!!! I hope she is what you are looking for. I know it's hard because there are no guarantees, but she sure is a pretty girl!
> 
> Lori





Joey's Dad said:


> Wow, sounds like an exciting prospect. I understand your reservations, but I think it will be a rewarding experience either way... Good luck with everything!


Thanks so much. I hope she is to. x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats the thing no guarentees! Cant oyu leave a small deposit and wait to see whens shes nearly ready to leave?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i wanna see puppy!  congrats!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

rache said:


> When is t that you would be able to see a definate 90 degree angle of the nose, would it show as early as six weeks?
> The breeder has said that there are obviously no guarantees but that she thinks the pup does look very good.


Yes, the right angle should already be seen, this can be seen from quite a young age; what you can't guarantee is that the nose won't grow on too much. One further question, if this is a show breeder and there was only 2 in the litter, why isn't she keeping it to show herself if it is such a good show prospect?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I can trace the bitch back with show results to 2007. The breeder dosent show anymore, just breeds. 

Shes originally from milton keynes, better known for cavaliers i believe. I looked at the nose angle while i was there and its very short but the angle isnt quite 90 degrees yet.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Rache she is absolutely beautiful and I am not just saying that, she really is beautiful..


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Are they good show results? Perhaps not CC's and RCC's but at least a good few 1st and 2nd's are what you want to be looking for with regular placings. Has the father not been shown much?

I would prefer the angle to be in there but it could improve a little. Its a pity my PC is broken as I may have had a close up head shot of a good stop.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

ahhh thats ashame, i could have done with looking at that. I have tryed to compare with some of small but mightys pics, but i dont know how old her pups were in the pics and the one i like just seems so tiny comapred to them. She has a good 'cobby' shape. But obviously that could change. 

I know i should be talking to the breeder about all this. But i wanted more than one persons opinion, if you get me. 

Thanks so much for replying to me x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry these are the only ones I can find but I was trying to get a good side profile so you can see the angle sorry if they are a bit blurred:

Taz at 3 weeks old.









at 5 weeks old:









at 9 weeks:









at 12 weeks:









14 weeks









Sorry i don't have a current one of her so you can see how little she has changed


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

rache said:


> ahhh thats ashame, i could have done with looking at that. I have tryed to compare with some of small but mightys pics, but i dont know how old her pups were in the pics and the one i like just seems so tiny comapred to them. She has a good 'cobby' shape. But obviously that could change.
> 
> I know i should be talking to the breeder about all this. But i wanted more than one persons opinion, if you get me.
> 
> Thanks so much for replying to me x


Not sure what photos of mine you were looking at 
However Jesshan has given you perfect example. 
Pretty dog! X

Who is the breeder your buying the puppy from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Digipup (Dec 13, 2009)

You are so lucky! She is very pretty.  Can't wait to see some more pics!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks jesshan. Thats perfect. Just what i needed to see. The breeder is called Debie Nobes. 
x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

ive never heard of her? lol


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

rache said:


> Thanks jesshan. Thats perfect. Just what i needed to see. The breeder is called Debie Nobes.
> x


I know OF her not personally.
Your best bet would go to someone who CURRENTLY shows, although even then your not guaranteed! Go to a dog show and speak to a few people there 

& Yes Jesshan is correct, if theres only 2 why isn't she keeping the best one? Even a breeder keeps the best to breed in there lines. Be very careful.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Small But Mighty said:


> I know OF her not personally.
> Your best bet would go to someone who CURRENTLY shows, although even then your not guaranteed! Go to a dog show and speak to a few people there
> 
> & Yes Jesshan is correct, if theres only 2 why isn't she keeping the best one? Even a breeder keeps the best to breed in there lines. Be very careful.


I know of her but that's all - I don't even think I haven't ever spoken to her. Can't say I have seen her about the ring for coming up 2 years but she hadn't been inthe breed that long either. I do know she has had words with a few people in the show ring and has also owned quite a few different breeds in the past - Affenpinchers and CKCS are two that I know of along with the chihuahuas and maltese now.

One thing I did notice on her site is that she is advertising maltese puppies which can't be registered because the bitch was under 12 months at the time of mating!

Its your call - why don't you ask her a few questions and see what she comes back with:

How come you aren't keeping it yourself?
What age do you let them go?
If its less than 10 weeks - why? When the breed clubs recommmend 10 but prefer 12 weeks?
What experience have you had in showing/breeding chihuahuas?
Do you know of any faults in the lines behind your dogs?
Have you seen any of the dogs in their lines?
What guarantee do you have that it will make show?
How confident are you that it will make show?

Just a thought anyway.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Small But Mighty said:


> Not sure what photos of mine you were looking at
> However Jesshan has given you perfect example.
> Pretty dog! X


Thanks, that's my current show girl Parkbow She Devil - (Misty Meadows Daffy Duck x Parkbow Dare to be Different)


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

jesshan said:


> Thanks, that's my current show girl Parkbow She Devil - (Misty Meadows Daffy Duck x Parkbow Dare to be Different)


She is realy beautiful i love her and so is theo, that are both so tiny especially when they are next to Perry. i always thought daffy threw big pups.

Perry and theo


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

What beautifull little pups you both have in that pic.

*Thank you so much everyone for all your help and advice. Its very very much appreciated.*[/B]


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow so that is what a 90 degree looks like, great examples!!! Beautiful.

Pepper has that, but she's a pom so who knows. I know nothing about showing wish I did.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

They can still have the angle and be longer in the muzzle too. 

The thing is with puppies you need the overall picture and have the most fantastic head but the conformation of the body totally wrong.

I always say at that age "you pay your money, you take your chance!" LOL what ever you decide Rache at the end of the day it has to be down to you.  If she isn't good enough to show will she be big enough to breed from?


----------

